# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Eating in a lucid dream.

## DEFSLAMMER

Ever tried it? I haven't yet, but I suggest someone should try eating something that they usually don't tolerate. I might yield an interesting result!

----------


## You

I've tried eating in an LD before, it's great because you can eat anything you want, even when you are on a diet or something (though I've never been on a diet, I can imagine it's quite fun eating in a dream when you can't eat everything IRL)

----------


## WDr

every time I eat in a dream, I always wake up really sick... Maybe thats because I only eat ice cream and shaving cream... The ice cream didn't taste real, and the shaving cream was just... I wasn't lucid...  ::barf::

----------


## Avalanche

I don't know actually. You see, what happens in a dream is what you expect to happen. Like when you first try to fly, you expect failure, so most people fail.

If you are allergic to peanuts, and you try eating peanuts, then you expect to get sick or ill or die. If you have already eaten peanuts by accident, then you would more strongly expect that result.
It may end badly, or if you are stable enough, you might get to eat a peanut without any drawbacks.

----------


## Matte87

Food is more than amazing in dreams. I've had atleast two memorable dreams in which I was eating. Gorged myself on ice cream in one, and in the other one I tasted dream fruit, which was epic.

----------


## ashraen

i tried eating for the first time (in a lucid at least) the other day.. i had a bag of candy and turned out to be a neverending bag! i just kept eating and eating and the bag was always full  :wink2:

----------


## Avalanche

Eating just isn't one of the first things I think of when I am dumped into a world with unlimited possibilities.
For me it's usually flying or super speed or going somewhere cool or something.

Not eating loads of sweets.

----------


## DILDo

I'm getting jeleous.

----------


## apsinvo

I did last night in the longest LD I've had to date (30m+). I ate some REALLY good sweets. I only had to stop because I woke up due to a pillow covered in saliva. I turned it over, shut my eyes, and went straight back to the LD  :smiley:

----------


## Hyu

Eating in lucid dreams is amazing!  ::D: 
Whenever I encounter something edible during my lucid adventures I usually try to sneak it in.
I really enjoy eating sour fruits, for some reason sour is just amazing in dreams.
I also enjoy sweets, but with ice cream I usually get brain freeze, which is sort of an interesting experience by itself.

In non-lucids it tends to be more of an annoyance though.
Recently in a non-lucid dream, I was at a restaurant eating crabs.
For some reason I had a whole crab (big one) on my plate, and I just fitted the whole thing in my mouth without taking off the shell or anything. (I have no idea... don't ask)
When I bit on it I realized my mistake and I had a very difficult and unpleasant time getting it back out.

----------


## Mancon

I have eaten in my dream. Seriously it is AMAZING. You can pig out all you want, it taste real, and you don't gain anything! Chocolate is usually my favorite to eat.

I always thought it would be weird to turn into a tongue with arms and legs and whatever you touch, you taste. XD

----------


## LuMikkel

From my dream journal:




> So tonight I had 3 different dreams. First one I ate french fries from McDonalds in my mother's car. Second one I ate food in the cafeteria at my workplace (Kvickly). Third one I ate food in Kvickly's employee lounge/pause-room.



I do not remember the taste of the Kvickly foods, but the french fries were perfectly crispy, squared, warm, and salty. It tasted as delicious as french fries can be, especially with french fry sauce on. I woke up hungry after that dream, yet I didn't feel like eating.

----------


## Mancon

> the french fries were perfectly crispy, squared, warm, and salty. It tasted as delicious as french fries can be, especially with french fry sauce on. I woke up hungry after that dream, yet I didn't feel like eating.



Nice, i'm going to have to try french fries in a dream. I LOVE sweet potato fries, in real life.

----------


## LuMikkel

> Nice, i'm going to have to try french fries in a dream. I LOVE sweet potato fries, in real life.



Looking forward to hear the results of this!
Edit: Wrong thread, wtf

----------


## mrdeano

Some people don't believe me when I say this but it taste even better in your dreams! It's like my subconscious has searched through my memories for times where I thought the food I am eating tasted the best and then used that for my Lucid Dream. 
A large number of my Lucid Dreams I find myself walking through a town eating food and sweets from a shop xD

----------


## yuppie11975

Just curious, does food taste exactly like it would in real life, or is it different?  :smiley:

----------


## TruMotion

What would it taste like to eat something you've never eaten in RL?

----------


## Avalanche

I think when I ate some food, I knew what I should taste like, but really all I got was the "oh god this is good eats" feeling. I didn't really notice how sweet something was or how creamy or how crunchy it was.

----------


## LuMikkel

> Just curious, does food taste exactly like it would in real life, or is it different?



My french fries tasted like in real life, but in the best quality you could ever imagine, like if you paid $500 for it.

----------


## Karlitaki

u should eat pizzas mate.

----------


## bihon

The only thing I could remember ever eating in a dream that had a real taste... was a pencil O.o
Yup, nutritious wood fibers and graphite all the way, I remember how hard it was to chew on it, splinters on my tongue too if I remember correctly.

----------


## nito89

*i ate my bedroom door once, it tasted like chocolate =]*

----------


## Dreamer187

I tryed it before I ate everything but when I woke up I was starving lol

----------


## shysweetiepie27

has anyone eaten bacon in a lucid dream?Thats the first thing i want to eat.I looove bacon  :Cheeky:

----------


## Rhyan420

I love getting blazed and eating in my dreams, its amazing  ::D:

----------


## Emiko

I recently ate something in a lucid dream for the first time. It was a cup of yogurt, and it tasted exactly like it does in real life. I look forward to trying a different dream food soon.

----------


## Linnypig

I've eaten grass, a leaf, a stick and licked the ground  ::huh:: 
I think I had a bowl of milk once too but I can't remember if I actually had any...

----------

I so want to do that in a lucid dream. I wonder if you feel full in a dream?

----------


## apsinvo

I saw a mini chocolate role in an LD and remembered reading somewhere that eating was supposed to be amazing in LDs - the minute I'd had the thought, it was already in my mouth and I was eating it. It was pretty good  :smiley:  I woke up shortly after with saliva all over the pillow :S

----------


## Marm

I ate a lobster once. Definitely not as delicious as in real life.

----------


## Diamondec

Can't taste anything in your dream? try to not to imagine the food tasting the way you expect; just dig in and then determine what it tastes like. Also try doing this for each bite, its so much fun to find the second bite tasted nothing like the first. Word of advice though before eating try to think/imagine that whatever your about to try will taste wonderful. Oh and if you can try to have a banana slit ice cream I did it was so much better than real life. I than had to ruin the experience though by having a real one.

----------


## Evolventity

DREAM FOOD IS AMAZING. I also think it would be a great tool for fat people to use if they're trying to lose weight.

----------


## queenrosie

I remember I ate once in a non-lucid dream. It was soo good. I was at some ice-cream place with my 1st grade class and I had vanilla ice cream with little oreo crumbs in it. It was so good!!!!!!!!!! I want to eat ramen in a dream hopefully a lucid one  ::D:  :Cheeky:

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

Lucid dream food is awesome  :tongue2:

----------


## awake555

i'm trying to learn how to eat in dreams so it is realistic and satisfying. however presently its not satisfying at all. i experience taste, flavor, to some degree, but the consistency isn't there. it's like eating flavored air, not food. i've only been lucid dreaming for a few months now, so i'm still very much a beginner.  also i haven't devoted enough waking time towards this goal, however i plan on working harder on my lucid dreams.  since you seem to know what your doing i was wondering if you could give me some advice, pointers, suggestions...?  how come eating in dreams has been amazing for you? is it like eating in real life?  is eating in dreams something worth pursuing even?

thnx for your help, i appreciate it, im really trying to learn.  :smiley:

----------


## LaGioconda

Eating in lucid dreams is like heaven!! I am the biggest fan of chocolate,cookies,nutella,ice cream and all that stuff but in real life I seldom allow myself a cheat day because I have a strict diet (fitness is important for me).
So I can indulge in dreams as much as I want and it tastes as good as in real life, maybe even better!
I had a huge buffet and ate the biggest cake portions and I felt soo happy  ::D:  

I would like to do this every night!

----------


## Superdremer

It's amazing like every bite has a new taste I ate gum and I was drunk in the lucid and ended up falling off a table with the gum in my mouth only after like 5 chews and I woke up but not to worry because wbtb exists!

----------


## spellbee2

This thread has been inactive for almost 3 years, and most of the original posters are long gone. If you'd like to continue this discussion, please start a new thread.

 :lock:

----------

